# Moving to the Seattle area for the summer...What bike to take?!



## cgdrennan (Sep 29, 2011)

I will be heading to Seattle for a summer internship and want to bike to work. I will be living in Burien, just west of the airport and will be riding ~6 miles to the boeing development center in south Seattle/Tukwila. I have an old mountain bike with smooth rolling tires and my bianchi san jose SS as options to take with me. Does anyone know this area and think I would be ok taking the SS?


----------

